# Got Chicken!- What are some good chicken recipes?



## chefashley (Dec 18, 2004)

i dont care how it is made, i love chicken! so if anyone could get me a recipe, that would be great!. i dont care if it is lemon, or if it is fried- i love it! :lips: :chef: 

thanx!


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

How about Rottiserie ? Take a whole 3 1/2 pound bird , mix chopped fresh herbs and minced garlic with some whole butter and rub it under the skin , salt and pepper the bird and rub inside and outside with more herbs , Let it spin for 1 1/2 hours or so. Place a drip pan under the bird with your choice of root vegetables [ to be served with bird ] I love chicken done this way YUMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chef: :lips: :lips: :lips:

Don't forget to deglaze the drip pan and pour the jus over the bird at service.


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

ChefAshley , You should care how the chicken is made , CARE in food is 90% of what food is all about. one chefs opinion :chef:


----------



## thelonious (Nov 24, 2004)

Take some bread crumbs, chopped fresh rosemary and thyme, fresh grated parmesean cheese. Mix it all together with 2 tbs of melted butter. 
Dip a chicken breast in egg and roll the chicken in the breading mixture. Bake at 375 for about 25-30 minutes. It's not bad..


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

take boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut a pocket and stuff with diced bosc pears, chopped fresh spinach, and toasted, skinned hazelnuts, marinate with maple balsamic glaze for a few hours and then grill and continue to baste with glaze.

Maple Balsamic Glaze

Weight or VolumeIngredients
3/4 cupMaple Syrup
cupBalsamic Vinegar
to tasteCracked Black Pepper

Procedure:
Combine all ingredients and bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer until reduced by 1/2 or nape.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

However you make it, a good recipe starts with good ingredients. Avoid chicken (or pork) that is "marinated" or "pumped" with a salty solution. The flavor will be salty and not marry well with your own spices, and the texture can be mushy. Choose natural or organic; basically you can't go wrong.

I like to take chicken parts or boneless breasts and make lemon chicken. I lightly oil a baking pan with olive oil (mixed with a little butter if you like). Slice baking potatoes in 1/3" slices and put them in the pan. Lightly salt and pepper them, and sprinkle them with a bit of lemon juice.

Mix olive oil and lemon juice (proportions of your choice, but I like half and half oil and lemon juice for this dish), dry oregano, crushed dry rosemary, a little salt and pepper. Whisk this so it's almost emulsified.

Put the chicken on top of the potatoes and drizzle with the dressing. Cover the pan and bake at 350 degrees F for 35 minutes (larger, bone-in pieces 40 minutes). Uncover and finish baking until tender, the chicken juices are clear and the skin of the chicken is brown.

Let it rest about 10 minutes. Remove chicken to a platter and serve the potatoes with it. YUM :lips:


----------



## mrdelicious (Aug 28, 2006)

Try this...

Take Chicken... dredge in flour
Brown in butter (what else?)

xfr to crock pot

add cream of mushroom soup
chicken stock
1 pkg ranch dressing

cook 'till almost done

add CAN of artichoke hearts

cook till done through

serve on noodles

Yummy... and delicious!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How about marinating chicken parts in soy sauce and lemon juice (equal parts)- then season with garlic, oregano and pepper. Grill or broil.

This works well with lamb chops, too.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

besides simply rubbing it with butter and garlic and pepper and thyme and roasting it in a very hot oven so the outside is crispy, some potatoes in the roasting pan that absorb the flavor and also get crispy, I can't resist:
*chicken pot pie with biscuit crust* (simmer the chicken, remove, cool, remove meat from bone, reserve stock, or boil it down some more with the bones. Sautee mushrooms, celery in butter, till celery is tender, add flour, cook a couple of minutes, add hot stock and whisk, cooking, till the veloute is creamy, add peas (if frozen, just add as they are, from the freezer, if fresh, blanch them first), put in a large deep ceramic pie dish, make biscuit dough using any good recipe (flour, butter, buttermilk, baking powder, salt, and a pinch of sugar - some fresh herbs, chives and parsley and perhaps thyme also are nice in it) - roll out and use as a top crust. Bake till golden. You can vary the filling, and one nice addition is corn - leftover corn on the cob, scraped off the cob, or even canned will do. Gives a nice crunch and a very comforting slight sweetness to the pie. Carrots, also, and onions, spring onions in season, and you can vary the herbs - a little thyme with the mushrooms is good. The ultimate comfort food.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 20, 2006)

How's this one,

*Red Oaxacan Chicken Mole*

Ingredients:
1 4-5# fryer chicken, fricassee
3 - Dried pasilla chilies, stemmed and seeded
3 Dried ancho chilies, stemmed and seeded
2 New Mexico chilies, stemmed and seeded
1 - Chile de arbol (opt)
½ - Onion, chopped
3 tomatoes, blanched, peeled and seeded
½ cup pecans, toasted
1 corn tortilla, dried out and chopped
3 cloves garlic, peeled and chopped
2t - Cinnamon
1t - Allspice
3 - Whole cloves
3T - Ground Guittard chocolate, sweetened
Sea salt to taste
3c - Chicken stock

Soak the seeded and de-stemmed chilies in hot water for 20 minutes, or until they have softened.
Grill the onion and the tomatoes until slightly charred. Reserve.
Place the onion, tomatoes, garlic, spices, 2t salt and ½ c of the stock into a food processor and puree. While pureeing, add the chilies a small amount at a time.
Once all of the chilies have been added, continue to puree until a smooth, thick paste has formed. This will take a 3 minutes or so and a small addition of stock. Add salt to taste and reserve.
To serve - heat 2T of oil in a high sided sauce pot or Dutch oven. Add the paste and fry for 5 minutes, stirring constantly so the paste does not burn. Add the chocolate and the rest of the stock and the chicken fricassee and reduce the flame to medium low. Cover and stew for ½ hour, or until the chicken begins to fall from the bone.
You may need to add a small amount of water to correct the consistency, if so please remember to adjust your seasoning (salt).
Place the chicken and some of the mole sauce on a platter and serve.
Chefs tip:
Try serving this dish with papas fritas and espárrago asado (fried potatoes and roasted asparagus).


----------

